# Samsung Grand 2 no enciende



## seralemi (May 16, 2017)

Buen día. El celu de referencia no enciende ni da señales de vida. Me lo trajeron para ver si averiguaba que pasaba; según me dice el dueño, le recargaron el software y andaba bien. Un buen día lo quiso prender y no funcionó más. Les dejo algunas pruebas que hice:

Medí la batería y tiene 1.10v 
Lo conecté a la pc vía USB y ni se mosquea, sólo hace el sonido la pc de que un dispositivo se conectó, pero no carga el driver correspondiente.
Mantuve apretado volumen bajo-botón central-power y nada, aún estando conectado a la pc, puesto que sabemos que tiene batería baja.

Sólo me falta probar con el cargador, ya que no lo tengo, y creo debería ser el de samsung...
Si a laguien se le ocurre otra idea, estaré atento.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2017)

Enganchale dos cablecitos entre contactos y la batería , metele 3,7 de la fuente a ver si despierta


----------



## seralemi (May 16, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Enganchale dos cablecitos entre contactos y la batería , metele 3,7 de la fuente a ver si despierta



Hola DOSMETROS, enseguida me traen el cargador y veremos que pasa, luego te comento.
Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (May 16, 2017)

ese tipo de telefono requiere un cargador de 2A...

no entendi si es lo mismo que te dice Dosme, pero intenta levantar la bateria con una fuente que limite la corriente a unos 400mA... un multicargador y un par de horas sera suficiente... si al cargarla no te da los 3,7v o mas, esta dañada... cuando el voltaje es muy bajo y la quieres cargar con el celular... puede que te diga que la bateria este con problemas poniendo un dibujo en la pantalla e incluso no cargarla... o con carga falsa..

no intentes cargar software si no estas completamente seguro que la alimentacion del celular es optimo... cualquier anomalia y lo matas.

reviza centro de carga tambien.


----------



## seralemi (May 16, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> ese tipo de telefono requiere un cargador de 2A...
> 
> no entendi si es lo mismo que te dice Dosme, pero intenta levantar la bateria con una fuente que limite la corriente a unos 400mA... un multicargador y un par de horas sera suficiente... si al cargarla no te da los 3,7v o mas, esta dañada... cuando el voltaje es muy bajo y la quieres cargar con el celular... puede que te diga que la bateria este con problemas poniendo un dibujo en la pantalla e incluso no cargarla... o con carga falsa..
> 
> ...



Hola papirrin, es decir que debo cargar la batería fuera del celular? de todas maneras el celu no enciende así que dificilmente me indique algo en pantalla 
Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (May 16, 2017)

si cargar fuera del celular...

no todos los celulares estan diseñados de la misma manera... algunos necesitan tener minimo 3.2v en la bateria para poder encender la pantalla e indicar que esta cargando... incluso con cargador puesto...

es deseable que sea ese el problema...

si tienes una fuente de alimentacion variable de laboratorio de por lo menos 2A, fijala en 4v y conecta directamente en el positivo y negativo respectivamente del celular e intenta prenderlo... deberia prender, si no lo hace y tu fuente indica la corriente ve si muestra vida.


----------



## seralemi (May 16, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> si cargar fuera del celular...
> 
> no todos los celulares estan diseñados de la misma manera... algunos necesitan tener minimo 3.2v en la bateria para poder encender la pantalla e indicar que esta cargando... incluso con cargador puesto...
> 
> ...



Ok, de acuerdo, luego comentaré como me fue.
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (May 16, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> ese tipo de telefono requiere un cargador de 2A...
> 
> no entendi si es lo mismo que te dice Dosme, pero intenta levantar la bateria con una fuente que limite la corriente a unos 400mA... un multicargador y un par de horas sera suficiente... si al cargarla no te da los 3,7v o mas, esta dañada... cuando el voltaje es muy bajo y la quieres cargar con el celular... puede que te diga que la bateria este con problemas poniendo un dibujo en la pantalla e incluso no cargarla... o con carga falsa..
> 
> ...



Cargué la batería fuera del celular con un cargador de 550mA, el que tenía a mano, y se cargó bien a 3.8v
Coloqué la batería en el celular y nada, para mi hay un corto en la placa...


----------



## papirrin (May 16, 2017)

no tienes fuente de laboratorio?

saca la logica y conectale la bateria sin pantalla ni nada... enciendelo... toca si se calienta algo...

si hay algo que calienta es corto... si no... es probable por lo que dices que si sea software... si es que te lo reconoce la pc...

lo armas y cargas a 4v la bateria... e intenta cargarle el soft...

en teoria hay mas pruebas que hacer pero sin herramientas y si no sabe medir corriente ta dificil


----------



## seralemi (May 16, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> no tienes fuente de laboratorio?
> 
> saca la logica y conectale la bateria sin pantalla ni nada... enciendelo... toca si se calienta algo...
> 
> ...



Soy hobbysta en electrónica, en la rama del audio principalmente, aunque he reparado tv... debido a esos conocimientos es que me lo trajeron, de pronto yo no me dedico a esto; por eso no tengo el instrumental necesario, pero entiendo perfectamente lo que dices y que hacer. Luego te comento.
Saludos.



Este celular enciende sin la *sim* puesta; creo que si debería encender, pero....
Alguien me saca esta duda.


----------



## papirrin (May 16, 2017)

Todos los celulares prenden sin la sim puesta


----------



## seralemi (May 17, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> Todos los celulares prenden sin la sim puesta



Hola, resulta que desarmé el celu y encontré lo siguiente: le conecté la batería y medí con el tester para ver hasta donde había tensión; a partir del borne de batería hay un diodo zener, una R de 10ohms, hasta ahí todo bien; luego hay un cuadradito negro pequeño (ver flecha en la foto) a partir del cual no continúa la tensión; comprobé que no hubiera en esa zona capacitores en corto y nada. Me podrías decir que es esa pieza? No consigo el diagrama del celu así que no sé que es...
Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (May 17, 2017)

No la reconozco, tiene número de parte?
Conecta la batería cargada y rastrea si hay voltaje más adentro de la placa o en el botón de encendido... debe haber 1.7v aprox... ese siempre tiene voltaje

No se si te mencione ya que las pruebas puedes hacerlas sin conectar pantalla y eso...
Si hay voltaje en el encendido y tienes osciló copio ve si hay señal en el oscilador... es una señal de 1v aprox pero intentas encenderlo obvio... si no no da señal.


----------



## seralemi (May 17, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> No la reconozco, tiene número de parte?
> Conecta la batería cargada y rastrea si hay voltaje más adentro de la placa o en el botón de encendido... debe haber 1.7v aprox... ese siempre tiene voltaje
> 
> No se si te mencione ya que las pruebas puedes hacerlas sin conectar pantalla y eso...
> Si hay voltaje en el encendido y tienes osciló copio ve si hay señal en el oscilador... es una señal de 1v aprox pero intentas encenderlo obvio... si no no da señal.



Hola, es el charging IC. He conectado el cargador sin batería y allí llegan 4.89v. Le conecto la pantalla y acciono el pulsador y nada. He estado midiendo tensiones por el resto de la placa y hay una parte a la que llegan 1.8v. El resto parece normal, ocurre que no consigo el diagrama como para guiarme por el circuito.
Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (May 17, 2017)

El boton de encendido no tiene voltaje?

Esa línea en los Samsung va al administrador de energia... si no hay voltaje el administrador esta dañado. Hay que remprazarlo... 

Si hay voltaje yo intentaría darle un reflow al procesador.

Pero primero intentaría el soft


----------



## seralemi (May 17, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> El boton de encendido no tiene voltaje?
> 
> Esa línea en los Samsung va al administrador de energia... si no hay voltaje el administrador esta dañado. Hay que remprazarlo...
> 
> ...



Al botón de encendido llegan 1.8v. que es darle reflow al procesador???


----------



## papirrin (May 17, 2017)

Calentarlo a unos 360 por unos 4 minutos con estacion de soldadura minimo

Si tiene alrededor una cosa que parece silicon... no lo intentes... casi siempre se daña. Deja veo la foto que pusiste XD
Ya la vi... no noto que tenga.


----------



## seralemi (May 17, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> Calentarlo a unos 360 por unos 4 minutos con estacion de soldadura minimo
> 
> Si tiene alrededor una cosa que parece silicon... no lo intentes... casi siempre se daña. Deja veo la foto que pusiste XD
> Ya la vi... no noto que tenga.



me temo que no tengo esa experiencia ni las herramientas adecuadas, lo que si me pareció es que midiendo el pulsador de encendido hay 1.8v y al apretarlo este voltaje desaparece, es normal???


----------



## papirrin (May 17, 2017)

Si es normal. 

Es una entrada al ic power yTiene una resistencia pullup.. al ponerlo a masa le dice al ic power que encienda la procesador.

Se Enciende el procesador y debes ver que oscile.. 

Si oscila es software... si no oscila se Desoldo el procesador por alguna caída o algo.


----------



## seralemi (May 17, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> Si es normal.
> 
> Es una entrada al ic power yTiene una resistencia pullup.. al ponerlo a masa le dice al iconos power que encienda la procesador.



Ok, por ahora te doy las gracias por haberme guiado en este asunto, seguiré revisando con más detalle y tratando de encontrar el diagrama. Más adelante quizás te moleste de nuevo.
Muchísimas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (May 18, 2017)

Buenas tardes. He estado realizando algunas pruebas para ir descartando hipótesis. Antes que nada quiero aclarar que utilicé la motherboard únicamente, sin pantalla ni nada; tampoco utilicé la batería porque esta descargada y me parece que no sirve; le conecté un cargador de celular al borne de batería en la placa.

Midiendo continuidad en bornes de batería en placa, indica sin continuidad (no hay corto).
Medí todos los capacitores a la vista y ninguno estaba en corto respecto de masa.
También tuve la precaución de medir con una sonda y tester digital la temperatura de los IC y ninguno me marcó cambios de temperatura relevante.
Amperaje: una vez conectado cargador marcó 0.11mA y pulsando el botón power ~30mA. (bajo en ambos casos), lo que avala que no hay cortos.

Bueno, me parece que hay que pensar en un reflow ó quizás software. El reflow lo puedo hacer con secador de pelo? de que manera?
Estoy descargando a la pc "odin" por si debo hacer un recovery, update, etc.

Quisiera escuchar opiniones sobre el tema.
Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (May 18, 2017)

Conectar un cargador directo al borne de la bateria no sirve...  el mayor voltaje que acepta son 4.3v aprox.. si hay un excedente puede que se bloquee el ic power y no encienda...
El amperaje conectando el cargador sin bateria es normal 110mA o 200mA tienes que conectar la bateria para que suba de entre 450mA a 1A.. dependiendo...

Con respecto al soft... es mejor hacerlo con caja y su soft original... llevalo con alguien que lo tenga.

No puedes hacelo con secadora de pelo a menos que precalientes con una plancha por debajo y aisles bien todo... muuuuuy riesgoso.


----------



## seralemi (May 19, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Enganchale dos cablecitos entre contactos y la batería , metele 3,7 de la fuente a ver si despierta



Hola, hice lo que me indicas y nada, no enciende. Según pude ver el IC de carga está out, ya que conecto el cargador y no le llega tensión a los bornes de la batería que están en la placa.
Aún mi escaso conocimiento en el tema, y después de haber leído bastante, me parece que habría que hacerle un reflow de los IC. Otra cosa que me llamó la atención es que medí el amperaje que consume, estando apagado ~0.11mA (110uA) y pulsando el botón de power ~30mA, lo cual me parece un consumo muy bajo.
Descarto problema de software.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2017)

Ok , ne te pases de los 3,7 VDC para no dañar nada


----------



## papirrin (May 19, 2017)

seralemi dijo:


> Hola, hice lo que me indicas y nada, no enciende. Según pude ver el IC de carga está out, ya que conecto el cargador y no le llega tensión a los bornes de la batería que están en la placa.
> Aún mi escaso conocimiento en el tema, y después de haber leído bastante, me parece que habría que hacerle un reflow de los IC. Otra cosa que me llamó la atención es que medí el amperaje que consume, estando apagado ~0.11mA (110uA) y pulsando el botón de power ~30mA, lo cual me parece un consumo muy bajo.
> Descarto problema de software.
> Saludos.


Esa medicion la haces con bateria puesta?

Te explico... cuando conectas el cargador SIN bateria el celular intenta buscar la bateria... haciendo pulsos de voltaje pero casi sin corriente, tan solo la que consuma el IC power que debe ser bastante minuscula...

Ahora esa medicion no se como la estas haciendo y es probable que tengas razon 
A ver si mas de rato te pongo un video de como funcionan la mayoria de los samsung.


----------



## seralemi (May 19, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> Esa medicion la haces con bateria puesta?
> 
> Te explico... cuando conectas el cargador SIN bateria el celular intenta buscar la bateria... haciendo pulsos de voltaje pero casi sin corriente, tan solo la que consuma el IC power que debe ser bastante minuscula...
> 
> ...



Ok, cuando medí la corriente que te comenté, había conectado sólo el cargador SIN batería. Luego probé conectándolo (en los bornes de la placa) con la batería puesta y no respondió. Insistó en que la batería está out, me marcaba 2.75v cuando la noche anterior la había cargado a 3.8v, entonces se descargó sola de un día para el otro. No consigo el diagrama del celular para poder seguir el circuito...
Espero ansioso ese video. 
Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (May 19, 2017)

Prueba con calquier otra bateria de samsung o pon una fuente con 4v en positivo y negativo. Y una resistencia de 2.2k entre tierra y el id... pin central.

A vecescel id no lo necesita pero no en todos.


----------



## seralemi (May 19, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> Prueba con calquier otra bateria de samsung o pon una fuente con 4v en positivo y negativo. Y una resistencia de 2.2k entre tierra y el id... pin central.
> 
> A vecescel id no lo necesita pero no en todos.



Entendido, probaré de esa forma y te cuento. Amperaje necesario?
Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (May 19, 2017)

en este video muestro el comportamiento normal...





el proceasdor incluyendo soft se encargan de hacer la busqueda de la bateria... asi que no creas que es el ic power... si marca algo quizas el ic power esta bien y el procesador incluyendo soft anda mal,,

antes de mover algo en el hard checa el soft.


----------



## seralemi (May 22, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> en este video muestro el comportamiento normal...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YEGb4ElTzg
> 
> el proceasdor incluyendo soft se encargan de hacer la busqueda de la bateria... asi que no creas que es el ic power... si marca algo quizas el ic power esta bien y el procesador incluyendo soft anda mal,,
> ...



Hola, gracias por compartirme este video. Vos dices que un problema de soft puede hacer que no encienda el teléfono? 
Bueno, veremos como sigue. luego te comento.
Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (May 22, 2017)

> Hola, gracias por compartirme este video. Vos dices que un problema de soft puede hacer que no encienda el teléfono?



Definitivamente... el soft junto con el procesador se encargan de todo...  RF, pantalla, cámaras, audio, touch.. carga de la bateria, etc...  quizas lo unico con respecto al encendido del que que sencarga el IC power es el boton de encendido y este solo le manda la orden al procesador de que haga el resto, busca un diagrama de cualquier teléfono y veras que todo va al procesador con protocolos como SPI e I2C... hay algunos samsung que por ejemplo tienen el amplificador de audio independiente, pero de igual manera este va al procesador.

también busca un manual de servicio de samsung, y en la mayoría de los problemas el primer paso es revisar el soft.

no aseguro que ese sea el problema de tu equipo, pero por lo que dices y las mediciones que has comentado, es muy probable que vaya por ahi el problema pero para tener la certeza se necesita un osciloscopio y el manual de servicio.


----------

